# REUSSIR le partage MAC/PC d'une imprimante CANON en 6 étapes



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2005)

J'ai testé la méthode qui m'a été proposée par T2H ..... elle fonctionne .... le partage à travers une borne Airport d'une imprimante Canon-USB entre un MAC-wifi et un PC-ethernet est possible!! .... je suis heureux
Je vais décrire la procédure pour une Canon MP750 et un PC windows XP mais elle est certainement applicable aux imprimantes de toutes marques

1) configurer la borne Airport en mode adressage "10.0.1.1"
2) lancer une impression sur le MAC-Wifi pour vérifier que l'imprimante fonctionne
3) installer sur le PC le driver de la MP750 à l'aide du cd d'origine ou le telecharger 
- http://www.canon.com/download/europe.html
3) brancher le PC sur l'entrée "LAN" et l'imprimante sur l'entrée "USB" de l'Airport
4) lancer sur le PC la procédure d'installation d'une "nouvelle imprimante"
- 1ere question posée : choisir "imprimante locale"
- 2eme question posée : choisir "créer un nouveau port"
- 3eme question posée : choisir "standard" et "TCP/IP"
- 4eme question posée : "nom imprimante" : taper 10.0.1.1
                                "nom port": laisser ou changer (pas d' importance)
- 5eme question posée : la plus CRUCIALE!!!
                                "type de péripherique" : choisir "standard" et choisir "Canon network printing device with P9100" (j'ai essayé toutes les autres propositions canon , c'est la seule qui fonctionne)
5) attendre patiement : la création se fait
6) 6eme question posée : choisir "MP750 Canon driver .." 
                                  donner un "nom" très court (important): exemple MP750

C'est fini!!! ... lancez une impression sur le pc et c'est le bonheur   
Je remercie T2H pour sa précieuse aide
Joseph

PS: En intercalant un routeur entre le PC et l'Airport ... cela ne marche plus ... si vous avez une idée elle est la bienvenue!


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2005)

Pour complèter l'info je précise que cette méthode diffère de bien d'autres par l'avantage suivant:

IL s'agit d'un VRAI PARTAGE à savoir qu'il n'est absolument pas nécessaire d'allumer une autre machine pour pouvoir imprimer ... donc pas besoin d'allumer mon pc si j'imprime sur mon Mac et inversément

Joseph


----------



## belzebuth (27 Février 2005)

merci!

donc ça ne marchera pas si jamais j'ai une borne aiport express reliée à un modem/router ethernet, avec le PC sur le modem et l'imprimante sur la borne airport express? parceque je n'ai qu'un seul port ethernet sur une borne airport express...


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> merci!
> 
> donc ça ne marchera pas si jamais j'ai une borne aiport express reliée à un modem/router ethernet, avec le PC sur le modem et l'imprimante sur la borne airport express? parceque je n'ai qu'un seul port ethernet sur une borne airport express...



Déplace le PC sur ta borne express et lr problème sera rêglé!

Joseph


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Déplace le PC sur ta borne express et lr problème sera rêglé!
> 
> Joseph


Ouppss .. j'avais mal lu .. la borne express ne possède effectivment qu'un port ethenet contre 2 pour la extrême ... désolé alors pour toi ... mais je ne désespère pas qe trouver comment faire foctionner le tout avec le pc branché sur le routeur ... patience!

Joseph


----------



## Calgeno (23 Mars 2008)

j'ai le  même soucis mais avec  une imprimante HP ethernet reliée au port d'un routeur wifi via un RJ45


----------



## .Spirit (23 Mars 2008)

Eh dis donc t'as pas fini de poster partout toi ? 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210894 

T'as une réponse là, relis au moins les sujets sur lesquels tu pose une question !


----------



## guytantakul (24 Mars 2008)

Oui, je ferme derchef...


----------

